# Rain without clothes and messy hair~~



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Everyone wanted to see Rain without clothes.........we went to my daughter's house for a cookout for Memorial Day Weekend! Rain romped and ran with Heather's two Boston Terriers and had a wonderful time!! She was trying to jump on my husband's lap and my daughter had her iPhone and snapped her picture. I did put one of Marj's bows in her hair but no clothes and hair had not been brushed all day!!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

she's so pretty!!!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

She looks tiredly happy... one of the best kinds of happy, LOL. 

I love her scruffy look! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

*sigh* I love Rain.....


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Rain's face is adorable even in her nekkedness!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Rain does not need clothes to be fabulicious.:thumbsup::thumbsup: She is so beautiful.:wub: What a great shot. Love that girl to pieces. :blush:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

gorgeous!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Rain! You lil nekkid thing, you! She's adorable either way, Dianne, but then...I guess you know that!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Rain is beautiful! I would not call that messy hair!


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

where is Cee Cee


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

janettandamber said:


> where is Cee Cee


She was still outside playing with the Bostons and Heather took that with her iPhone.......no other pics were taken!!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Rain is beautiful :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I would not call that messy hair either!! She looks so incredibly happy!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Hunter's Mom said:


> I would not call that messy hair either!! She looks so incredibly happy!


She is incredibly happy and sweet.......Rain has a loving, outgoing personality!!! CeeCee is sweet, but a little introverted and sensitive and loving. I couldn't ask for sweeter girls~~~~


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

She sure doesn't look messy to me. She looks beautiful! Thank you for sharing your picture. :wub::wub:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Beautiful, even without clothes.:wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Rain your just to pretty, it's not often one looks so beautiful naked:wub: are you a daddy's girl?


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> She is incredibly happy and sweet.......Rain has a loving, outgoing personality!!! CeeCee is sweet, but a little introverted and sensitive and loving. I couldn't ask for sweeter girls~~~~


She's beautiful... glad you explained cuz I was wondering if you still had CeeCee since I don't see much of her. They are both very beautiful.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Clothes or no clothes, she is stunning !!!! love that lil tongue of hers

It looks like she was having a blast. 

hugs
Kat


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Rain is just soooooooo pretty!!! She looks perfect!!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Rain is just soooooooo pretty!!! She looks perfect and very happy!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Rain is one gorgeous girl, messy hair and all. :wub:


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

she is so gorgeous.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Rain is soooooooooooooooo beautiful. Love her pretty hair, it doesn't look messy! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Dianne, Rain is just stunning!! With or without clothes!! I think this is the first pic I remember seeing with her tongue hanging out-- sooo adorable!! You can tell she was having the time of her life!! Give her and CeeCee a huge hug for me!! xoxoxo


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What a beautiful name---very suitable for such a lovely little girl. Kitzi wants to meet up for a "play-date" but you have to come to Greece because he isn't getting a rabies shot for a while---after today!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

She looks great!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Rain does nude??? LOL, she looks beautiful with or without clothes and her hair does not look messy at all.


----------



## waggybaby (Jul 28, 2009)

Rain is BEAUTIFUL!!!
I think her coat looks GORGEOUS not messy at all. :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Beautiful girl, I can stare at you all day.
xoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

she looks very pretty, nice bow too!!:wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

lol...are you telling me beautiful Rain is a tomboy? She sure looks happy running around nekkid! Reminds me of when my nieces and nephews were really little and would run around the house nekkid at bath time!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Rain is a beauty that's for sure!!:wub:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

What!! Naked Rain! I just wish we could all look so good naked and with messy hair!!! She is such a doll!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh my goodness, Rain!
Does she know that her Mama posted her pic online with No Clothes?! :blush:
She is beyond adorable! :wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

shes beautiful , awesome coat!


----------

